# St Barts Forums > Storm Tracker >  >  Please tell me it will be beautiful!!!

## 3MMMweb

So, we arrive Sunday for our 2nd visit to SB and I just looked at weather.com.  It says it will rain every day on the 10 day forecast 50-60%.  I know from expreience it rains a bit every single day around now but, is it seriously going to be raining a  lot next week???

I will DIE after this AWFUL NYC winter!!!

----------


## KevinS

That's a typical SBH forecast from weather.com for what sometimes seems like every day of the year.  It freaks out a lot of visitors, many of whom never see an actual raindrop during their trip.  I visit SBH during the last half of April every year.  It's highly unlikely that it will rain every day.  The typical weather at this time of year is that a shower may move through, or you may get an overnight downpour. 

Save your worries for more important things, like which beach to go to, which bakery to visit, and where to dine.

----------


## 3MMMweb

Save your worries for more important things, like which beach to go to, which bakery to visit, and where to dine.[/QUOTE]

YES!  Thank you!

----------


## NHDiane

3MMM - I'm with Kevin on this one...NEVER trust a ten day forecast ANYWHERE in the Caribbean but especially SBH.  It's tough for us Weather Channel people not to watch those long range forecasts prior to leaving but just pack your bags, get on the plane and take each day as it comes.  A day on SBH, in ANY weather, beats the weather in the US during any time of the year.  You have NO control anyway so sit back and enjoy the ride...it never gets old believe me.

----------


## 3MMMweb

You're the best. Thanks

----------


## stbartshopper

We have been going quite a few years. It seems to rain somewhere on the island every day for say 5 minutes. Sometimes at night it pours. it is what keeps the island green and cisterns full. You will have a perfect holiday, full of rainbows, sunsets and sunny days.

----------

